# how much food per day



## Nizmo

I was wondering how much food per day I should be feeding my 6 month old puppy.
He is about 35-40lbs.
Right now I am feed him 3 times a day, a cup each time he is fed. So a total of 3 cups of food a day.
He's eating Royal Canin medium puppy, and he seems to be absorbing all of it, so it's not going right through him. :doggy:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

u could start knocking it down to twice a day now... in the morning and at night... 3 cups sounds about right...


----------



## Nizmo

twice a day would be easier, sometimes when we're out and about its hard to get him fed in the middle of the day.


----------



## jsgixxer

I feed my 5 month old 3 cups aday..cup 1/2 in the am and cup 1/2 pm..


----------



## Marty

Every dog is different, I got some that get 1 cup twice a day and some get 3 cup twice a day, pups should eat all they won't though


----------



## melrosdog

My pup is about the same size and age as yours. He eats twice a day and eats about 2 1/2 cups a day. I'm feeding him Innova. I think it depends on the dog and the food he is getting.


----------



## jsgixxer

Yea true.it depends on the dog and the food..I feed my puppy Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Puppy Formula


----------



## Nizmo

jsgixxer said:


> Yea true.it depends on the dog and the food..I feed my puppy Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Puppy Formula


never heard of it. sounds INTENSE! lol



Marty said:


> Every dog is different, I got some that get 1 cup twice a day and some get 3 cup twice a day, pups should eat all they won't though


my new pup is 4 months old. you could mistake her for a pig tho. i swear she could eat a 15lbs bag of food in a day.

but i guess i could put a lil more weight on Nismo.
i just dont want him to eat a lot and then have him not absorb the nutrition.
royal canin is spendy for me lol.


----------



## jsgixxer

its a really good food..they sell it a petco...Kinda expensive at 31 bucks for a 15 lbs bag...


----------

